# It's gonna be a doozy



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

of a storm...I've seen 8-14 inches predicted for most of the state with blizzard conditions. Buckle up folks, winter ain't over yet.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

mtc said:


> Ah yes,,, and it just HAPPENS to fall on my days off....... :beer:


lucky bastid...my first days back on...thank goodness for 4x4


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Residents Brace For Weekend Nor'easter*

*Snow, Gusty Winds Headed Toward Region*

*NATICK, Mass. -- *Residents across the region were bracing Friday for a weekend Nor'easter that could bring up to one foot of snow in some parts of New England.

NewsCenter 5's Meteorologist J.C. Monahan said that the storm was expected to begin at about midnight on Saturday and continue through Sunday. The snow will be steady, with the heaviest snow falling between 5 a.m. and 11 a.m. on Sunday. During the height of the storm, there will be gusty winds and poor driving visibility.

The snow is expected to stop by 5 p.m. on Sunday. Some areas of Massachusetts could see eight to 14 inches of snow. In Boston, about four to five inches could accumulate.

Some residents who have become accustomed to the unseasonably warm winter flocked to local hardware stores.

NewsCenter 5's Kelley Tuthill reported that in Natick, Home Depot was packed with residents looking to buy shovels, ice melt and snow blowers.

"Since the snow was predicted, we've been seeing all the snow blowers gone. I came in this morning and we had six of them, and they were gone in less than an hour," Home Depot employee Dave Rojas said.

"I had a shovel, but the handle was too long. I brought it back to where I got it. (This shovel) is a wonderful buy," one resident said. 
_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

What's white and 14 inches?



Danman1116 said:


> of a storm...I've seen 8-14 inches predicted for most of the state with blizzard conditions. Buckle up folks, winter ain't over yet.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

SOT_II said:


> What's white and 14 inches?


Marion Berry's stash of coke?

Oh wait your talking about the snow aren't you? :sh: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

I just got in from dropping a boatload of cash on tires for my truck........ Been putting it off b/c the winter has been so mild. Oh well, it had to be done. Bring on the snow. Sunday is my day one also...... YUCK.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Brockton is going to get pounded8O 8O 8O WTF


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey Chris-call Woody to jump in the trunk of 949 for ballast!


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Booooo...I almost forget what it's like to drive in the show!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I say BRING IT ON!!


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

Yippy!!! I have an exam for school due on Sunday!! Maybe the electric will be shut down...so I can have more time to do it and turn it in electronically!!


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Quick get the milk and bread! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

topcop14 said:


> Quick get the milk and bread! ! ! ! ! !


Don't forget the toenail clippers and the vaseline!!


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

Awesome :rock:

thank goodness for 4x4 :ninja:


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

My question everytime there is a storm predicated, everyone heads to Home Depot to buy shovels. What the hell did they do with their old shovels, throw them away? :-?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Snow Emergency Listings

BEVERLY – For 48 hours, starting at 4 PM on Saturday

BOSTON - 9 PM Saturday until further notice

CHELSEA- 9PM Saturday until further notice

EVERETT- 6 PM Saturday until midnight on Sunday

FALL RIVER- 5PM Saturday until further notice

GLOUCESTER- 6 PM Saturday until further notice

LYNN- Saturday, starting at 9 PM

NEW BEDFORD - Noon Saturday, for 48 hours

NEWBURYPORT- Noon on Saturday until noon on Monday (February 13th)

QUINCY- 4 PM Saturday until 6 AM Monday

REVERE- 6PM Saturday until further notice

SALEM- 6 PM Saturday until further notice

SOMERVILLE- 4 PM Saturday until further notice

SWAMPSCOTT- Nine PM Saturday through noon on Sunday 

WALTHAM- 9PM Saturday until further notice

WINTHROP- 6PM Saturday until further notice

WOBURN -Midnight Saturday until 10AM Monday 

WORCESTER - 6PM Saturday


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> What's white and 14 inches?


a portuguese ruler


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

:| 15-20" now....stuck here at work and probably gonnabe a long day


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

More I Want More!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

20 inches in eastern Hampden County...still coming down.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Look white gold falling from heaven. Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Bummer, I'm missing it! I just saw a reporter on The Weather Channel. He was standing in front of Wollaston Beach in Quincy. It sure doesn't look good!

Not to rub it in, but it's sunny and 78 degrees out here!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2006)

LA Copper said:


> Not to rub it in, but it's sunny and 78 degrees out here!


I have the night off, it's 70 degrees in my house, and I have a 12-pack in the fridge, so bring it on!


----------

